# tribute to heath ledger sig



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

although a day late of his anniversary this is in tribute to the wonderful actor of our time. Maybe others can make a sig of him too. btw i dont have a membership but if anyone wanted to use the sig for their own use feel free!


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Do you mean a year late?


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

i did ones with a quote of his also with different versions so let me know what u guys think


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

another one


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Good Sigs bud, But i gotta ask. What makes him a wonderful actor of our time? i just don't see it.


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

one with a shortened quote


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

NikosCC said:


> Good Sigs bud, But i gotta ask. What makes him a wonderful actor of our time? i just don't see it.


He's dead.


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

and one with less inverted words


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> He's dead.


Yes he is, But he was not a great actor.


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

i would consider him a great actor because he wouldnt let himself become typecast as a hollywood pretty boy in teen movies and romantic commedies he went for different roles that required him to change who he was whether it be a a bob dylan in I'm Not There, the joker in the dark knight, a gay cowboy in brokeback mountain, or his smaller independent movies he did for austrailian directors that prob anyone has seen in america. I dont want to force any beliefs upon anyone i just think he was a great actor to me and i was one of the few who thought he would be good for the joker so the fact of his death didnt make me a fan i was before so it wasnt the dark knight that made me think he was a great actor although i think he did aweseome as the joker i liked him in I'm Not There even more which is where i drew the inspiration for the sig


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

chuck8807 said:


> i would consider him a great actor because he wouldnt let himself become typecast as a hollywood pretty boy in teen movies and romantic commedies he went for different roles that required him to change who he was whether it be a a bob dylan in I'm Not There, the joker in the dark knight, a gay cowboy in brokeback mountain, or his smaller independent movies he did for austrailian directors that prob anyone has seen in america. I dont want to force any beliefs upon anyone i just think he was a great actor to me and i was one of the few who thought he would be good for the joker so the fact of his death didnt make me a fan i was before so it wasnt the dark knight that made me think he was a great actor although i think he did aweseome as the joker i liked him in I'm Not There even more which is where i drew the inspiration for the sig


Thats awesome man i respect your opinion.. Thats a good write up.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I prefer Keanu Reeves. Now that's what I call talent! And don't even get me started on Vin Diesel. It takes true talent to play the same person in every movie.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

This one's great, but just take the scan lines off of him.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I like the second one the best...him as the joker...fu**in awesome.


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

thanks for the input from everyone

plazz heres the one without the scanlines and the scanlines lighten the pic up considerably but without them i think it makes everything much cleaner and eye catching so thanks for ur sharp eye lol

dp i agree he was awesome as the joker


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

great sig...the pic doesnt look like him to me though lol


----------



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

sig looks good, if i made a tribute sig to him though id make it from a pic of him and not a pic of him character, seeming he looks different in every movie he plays haha

but other then that looks really niced
he died on my birthday btw


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

eh i put one together real quick


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

yea i didnt even think of that muffinman thats a good point about using a regular pic

and steph for real quick ur sigs pretty sweet nice work


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

ha thanks...not much to them so doesnt take but 5 mins...i REALY love the heath sig though...the last one u posted is amzing i love it


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I would definitely rock one of those wen I'm not repping any fighters...keep em' close by. :thumb02:


----------

